# Homemade JIgsaw Cutting Station



## Diy Labs (Aug 3, 2019)

For fast, straight and secured cuts simple multifunctional jigsaw cutting station. This jigsaw cutting station is a great homemade project for woodworking.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Welcome to WoodworkingTalk!

An introduction would be helpful. Tell us about yourself and your interests, post a few photos of the woodworking projects you have built, ask a few questions, contribute a few answers, etc. 

It is common for people to join WoodworkingTalk and post nothing but a link to their do-it-yourself YouTube video in their first post, just as you did. I imagine that they are trying to become the next YouTube millionaire by driving WoodworkingTalk members to their videos. Sorry, but it does not help much. Those "YouTube Linkers" (my term) usually disappear soon after they join.

This is a community, not a bulletin board for advertising YouTube links. I hope you stick around and participate in our community. Doing that would make you out of the ordinary.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Well said. I belong to other forums and all suffer from posters who think the forum exists solely to further their own aims. 
It is for the good of all not just one person.
johnep


----------

